# Verdict on Vivagrow?



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys I'm looking to get 2 36" 24/7 lights and was wondering what the Verdict is on these? I had finnex before and I was pretty impressed. Just would like to save money but still grow plants (Java fern and Amazon sword). I know they're supposed to be a tad less bright, but that may be better with such a low tech tank? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

You meant two 36" 24/7 for growing Fern and amazon sword?

What is your tank size?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah 2 36". I also currently have a 72" beamswork .5w led light that I use on a timer. I also have a 48" finnex planted plus that I only use for a few hours for the moonlight currently. 

Tank is a 125. Just loved the sunrise and sunset effect. I turn them off at night and restart them on the timer at 6 am. 

I've heard good things about Vivagrow, and good things about finnex. Negatives on both also. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well I think Im gonna take the plunge. Hopefully they work well! 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Aparker2005 said:


> Well I think Im gonna take the plunge. Hopefully they work well!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Which one you decided?
Post a pic once its installed.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I haven't ordered yet but I'm very tempted still to go with the vivagrow

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 48" vivagrow on a 75 gallon to help supplement my diy light and my growth has really improved with it. I had the club par meter a few weeks ago and the par on the brightest setting was about 19 so it is on the low side but it works great for me.I like the light in the mornings because of the red orange look I keep it on 24/7.With what your growing it should be a good fit for you.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

mooncon said:


> I have a 48" vivagrow on a 75 gallon to help supplement my diy light and my growth has really improved with it. I had the club par meter a few weeks ago and the par on the brightest setting was about 19 so it is on the low side but it works great for me.I like the light in the mornings because of the red orange look I keep it on 24/7.With what your growing it should be a good fit for you.


Thanks for the review! 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------

